# gregorian chant?



## jmayzer (Dec 10, 2015)

hello everyone,

i have recently discovered the rhapsodie on a theme of a gregorian easter chant, op. 10 by marcel grandjany. it's a beautiful, haunting piece of music, but i'm wondering if anyone knows WHICH gregorian chant this piece is based off of? is it as closely tied as vaughan williams' fantasia is to the tallis piece he based it? just curious.

cheers


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, without knowing the music, I can't tell you which Gregorian Chant it's based off of, and even then I probably wouldn't know without some serious research.

It is probably not related to the Vaughn-Williams piece. VW's fantasia is based off of a choral piece by Thomas Tallis, not a Gregorian Chant.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

jmayzer said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i have recently discovered the rhapsodie on a theme of a gregorian easter chant, op. 10 by marcel grandjany. it's a beautiful, haunting piece of music, but i'm wondering if anyone knows WHICH gregorian chant this piece is based off of? is it as closely tied as vaughan williams' fantasia is to the tallis piece he based it? just curious.
> 
> cheers


What album is it on?


----------



## jmayzer (Dec 10, 2015)

violadude said:


> Unfortunately, without knowing the music, I can't tell you which Gregorian Chant it's based off of, and even then I probably wouldn't know without some serious research.
> 
> It is probably not related to the Vaughn-Williams piece. VW's fantasia is based off of a choral piece by Thomas Tallis, not a Gregorian Chant.


forgive the confusion, i didn't mean related to the vaughan williams piece, just in the same style - taking an ancient piece of music and turning it into something a bit modern.

here's a link to piece:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Salva Festa Dies, apparently


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

Is this the piece?


----------



## jmayzer (Dec 10, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Salva Festa Dies, apparently


yes thats it! thank you!! how did you know? or did you need to do research?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

jmayzer said:


> yes thats it! thank you!! how did you know? or did you need to do research?


Mostly googling, then I listened carefully to both works.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Mostly googling, then I listened carefully to both works.


If half op O.P s did that by themself :lol:


----------

